# Semi rotten wood with funky colors



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

A set of dyed, stabilized spalted maple. These are more of the awesome blanks I got from @Allen Tomaszek and sent off to Mel.

I've got these posted for sale and will let the buyer choose the surface.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

Here are some better pictures.. phone just doesn't take very good pics


.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 15, 2014)

Those are cool sir. I've never seen this stuff dyed before. Looks awesome.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

Mel actually suggested trying it out. He said it would look good. It looks way better than good IMO. I'm going to have him dye that Birdseye I got from you turquoise. He showed me a picture of some that was dyed that color and it looks phenomenal.


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 15, 2014)

I got some of those spalted blanks as well. I clear stabilized a couple and they turned out great. Seeing those, I'm going to have to dye a couple. Those look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2014)

N & N Waterfowl said:


> I got some of those spalted blanks as well. I clear stabilized a couple and they turned out great. Seeing those, I'm going to have to dye a couple. Those look great!



Yellow is definitely my favorite out of this bunch. He mentioned orange looking good with this wood as well. Not to say I don't like the green or red... because I do... but yellow definitely catches my eye first. I'm now curious what other colors would look good. I bet pink would go over well with the ladies. 

I'm going to try and get up with him and get some 1.5" barrel blanks and have them dyed.


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

While the wood is beautiful, you'll have to pardon my ignorance. What are they? they look like buttons to me but too many holes.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2014)

Those are turkey calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks, Jonathan, I figured it might be something like that (with all the calls and such that show up on here) but I've never seen one before.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2014)

Probably would have been easier to figure out if it were in the game call forum. No idea how it ended up here, but I asked to have it moved.


Edit. 
Thanks to whoever moved this :)


----------



## jmck (Jun 13, 2014)

really FINE looking pots


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jonathan, those are super nice pots. He does fabulous stabilizing and coloring.

Ray


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great Jr. Orange is sweet and purple or Violet. Nice work. Rick


----------

